# Soldier On Through



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Dear Community,

We are warriors! Fighting for peace of mind. Sometimes warriors are not honored for victory of battle, sometimes they are honored for how well they fought. *In a way, that is how to conquer this disorder.* Knowing that you gave it your all and will continue to fight each and every day. Sometimes it's the strong that need support. And maybe someday sooner than later, we'll come out of this fog of war known as DP/DR.

Stay Strong,

ThoughtOnFire


----------

